# Contador Ascendente/Descendente



## akus (Nov 8, 2007)

Yo de nuevo. Les muestro la simulacion hecha en multisim 10 de un contador Ascendente/Descendente, he notado que en el foro lo solucitan mucho, saludos a todos


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2007)

Deberías ponerlo en algún post que pidan contadores o estén trabajando en el tema, creo que va a tener más influencia que acá solo..


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 28, 2007)

Tambien sería mejor si agregaras la simulación en .jpeg o .gif para los que no tengan multisim


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2008)

Contador


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 23, 2008)

```
http://azul.bnct.ipn.mx/~pfuentes/
```


aqui información hacerca de contadores... utilizando el CI 74ls193 principalmente...


espero que les sirva... saludos


----------



## CUSCO (Ene 27, 2008)

por que no lo pasas a PROTEUS, en este simulador todo es mas sencillo y lo mejor de todo no es tan pesado como el multisim


----------



## Uchi (Feb 28, 2010)

Ola a todos .. soy nuevo en este foro .. pero queria pedirles una ayuda. Estoy estudiendo electronica y mi profesor mi ha propuesto un ejericio. ya lo tego casi solo hecho solo que me falta un par de cosas que no se que es lo questa en negrita.
aqui les dejo el enunciado aver si me pueden ayudar. 

Se quiere realizar el control del número de personas que visitan una exposición y el número de personas que, en un momento dado hay en la sala para ello se disponen sensores de entrada y salida A,B,C y D en los pasillos y dos contadores.

En las entradas hay dispuestos 2 pilotos:

		Verde → Se puede acceder al interior.
		Rojo → Prohibido el paso.
*
Cuando el número de personas que hay dentro de la sala sea 30 no se permitirá la entrada de nuevos visitantes, encendiéndose el piloto rojo; que se mantendrá encendido hasta que el número de personas en el interior descienda a 20.*


----------



## DAN (May 2, 2012)

hola miren este es un contador asendente desendente con switch  y ya viene con la eliminacion de rebote de los

este ejemplo te puede ayudar


----------



## miguelus (May 3, 2012)

DAN dijo:


> hola miren este es un contador asendente desendente con switch  y ya viene con la eliminacion de rebote de los
> 
> este ejemplo te puede ayudar



Buenos días DAN...
En el ejemplo que propones hay varios errores  que hacen inviable el diseño...

1º El Pin 6 de U5B está conectado con el Pin 8 de U5C, esto es, hay dos salidas unidas por lo  que si una está a "1" y la otra está a "0" habrá un corto circuito con el riesgo de romper el CI.
Este error se hace evidente ya que, durante la simulación con Proteus, el estado de las señales se pone en Amarillo, lo que indica un estado Lógico "Ilógico"

2º si analizas el esquema, en reposo, U2 la entrada UP (Pin 5) está a "1" lo cual es correcto pero la entrada DN (Pin 4) está a "0" lo cual es incorrecto, las dos entradas tienen que estar a "1" y la cuenta, UP/DN, se produce al poner la entrada correspondiente a "0".

3º Con la configuración propuesta, únicamente hay cuenta descendente.

Hay alguno más pero primero hay que corregir estos. 

Sal U2


----------



## DAN (May 3, 2012)

gracias no me  di cuenta de mi error se te agradece


----------

